# back tension question



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

If you lose a bit of tension (i.e. a weaker shot) because you start "aiming harder", it will send your arrows out to the right.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It's not unusual for a different release to have a different point of impact. If you are getting a good group, just adjust your sight.

It's often a good idea to start your bridge with a target that is large enough to be very easy to hit. Something like a paper plate and, for the purpose of your bridge, consider the entire paper plate to be the X ring. The idea is to avoid the added pressure of trying to hit a small X. Of course you will soon reduce the size of the target.

Allen


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

It's very common to see this, even if you haven't switched releases. You are changing your form by employing this method however subtle it maybe. If you have switched releases not only is it normal but I would expect it.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

hinge release takes 6 months to year to learn to shoot correctly,bow letoff if its high like 85-75% letoff thats harder to learn with,65 % is better or even less letoff.blank bale shooting is good but did you do it with your eyes always closed called "blind bale shooting" that gives you muscle memory? the sight problem may just be adjustment needed. here are two great books that will help you learn the correct way,lancaster carries them. Idiot proof archery by Bernie Pellerite & Core Archery by Larry Wise .good luck,Pete53


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

We did an experiment over 30 years ago when I was working at an archery shop. We took all the releases in the shop and shot them at 20 yards. Very few of them hit the same point of impact. If the release had a different shape or length, it would hit a different spot. We even found that with some releases, a re-tune was needed.

Move your sight until you hit the spot. If the arrows group, you are done. If the group opens up, then buy a book.


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

I can switch through most releases without much change in POI, because my anchor is not release dependent. I also suggest using a kisser button if you want to maintain your POI while switching releases. It just gives you another anchor that is not as easily affected by your release style.


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

Iam no coach. But if you are holding your shot way to long it can make you shoot to the right as well due to your form breaking down. Some people can hold all day and not have an effect. Not me however. If I don't get my shot off in around 7 sec. I'll miss to the right. Just another POV. You have had some very smart people answer this post. Iam sure the answer is here somewhere.Good luck to you


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I'd suggest getting hold of Padgett in here. He'll work with you.

Know that you are in the correct position, release elbow up and will swing back. Elbow out and the release is hard to fire and normal result with arrow to the right. Don't fight or force it. Let down and start over. Still hard in correct position, set your release a little hotter.


----------



## rsm (Feb 27, 2005)

All of you guys posts are excellent. I have a Carter Solution3 which I can use as a back tension or trigger release so the release is the same. I have not tried the blind bale, will give that a shot. At 10 yards and a 5x lens the sight looks big enough(I thought) but I will try the paper plate. A kisser button I have used from day 1. The books you mentioned I do have and I also
have the dvd from Larry Wise (this is the best source I have). Being I shoot in my back yard by myself for years this is not going to be a over night thing but all your input is great
thank you
randy

ps. I think relaxing the hand might be the answer because I can do that better without a target in front of me and the arrow is released in 3-5 seconds. Just thinking out load.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I R not a advocate of higher power lenses. 3 and 4X is enough. Less magnification, less movement perceived...Less stress on the subject at hand. Just sayin'...


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

First of all congrats on beginning your journey to becoming a hinge shooter, it is a awesome thing once you get there and with a little direction it will happen soon. I have a complete set of articles if you want them just send me a pm with your email and they are yours to read.


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

Randy. Where are you at in Iowa?


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Mestang99 said:


> I can switch through most releases without much change in POI, because my anchor is not release dependent. I also suggest using a kisser button if you want to maintain your POI while switching releases. It just gives you another anchor that is not as easily affected by your release style.


This ^^^^ I dont use a kisser, but learning to anchor without using your release position as a reference will help when you start shooting longer distance with a target sight.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I shoot a variety of releases and it really is a non issue once you do it a while, in the beginning it seems like they hit different and feel weird but after a while they all hit the same and feel good.


----------



## deschro (Jun 14, 2011)

Padgett said:


> First of all congrats on beginning your journey to becoming a hinge shooter, it is a awesome thing once you get there and with a little direction it will happen soon. I have a complete set of articles if you want them just send me a pm with your email and they are yours to read.


I would also like to read your article's as I'm trying to learn a back tension release and sure do need some guidance my email is [email protected] thank you


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

simpy put, the better ingrained your back tension and release execution os in your shot process, the less it will effect POI when switching from release to release. I have solution 2 and a holething 2 that I have been shooting since about 1998. I regularly carry both in my release pouch when shooting a 3d shoot and whichever comes out when I grab, is the one that gets the shot. never any issues with left and right, but I learned proper back tension some 40 years ago, and I have been shooting a hinge just as long.
the key is truly in how well back tension is established in your shot process and how well your release execution runs.


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

I have followed padgetts back tension methods to the letter.... So has my wife.. She wont shoot anything other than a Hinge now.... and shes only been shooting a hinge only two months and started shooting a bow last October. Its getting better and better for me and now I have very very few "missfires" It worked wonders with my thumb release too... I was grouping to the left by a coupe of inches. Moved the sight and now almost even when I change from thumb to hinge is hitting in the center. My wife refers to Padgett as "Magic Padgett" because of how his methods have helped!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

There is no reason that more of us out there can't have the wonderful experience of becoming a hinge shooter, When I started years ago there was little to no helpful guidance out there that was easy to find. None of my methods are original, I wish I could take credit for them but I can't. The one thing I hope to offer is getting the lessons that made a difference for me out to as many people like Tony Bagnall and his wife as I can, good luck and anytime you guys need help because you have ran into a hangup just give me a pm and I guarantee that i have battled through similar issues and may have something to offer you.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

my daughter was one of those "naturals", I taught her to shoot at about 16 and after shooting for about 6 mos. she shot her first 300 one night at leagues if I recal, she finished her first spot season, with 292 average and her second season with a 296 average....not bad for the first two years of ever having a bow in your hands. shortly after that first season, we were shooting at leagues and right in the middle of her round, she grabbed my extra hinge, out of my pouch and started using it like she was shooting a hinge all the time. prior to this, she was using a inexpensive wrist strap, that I had laying around, when she wanted to learn how to shoot. she simply grabbed the hinge and proceeded to shoot her round, like it was nothing different. there was about 20 buys at the club when she did this, and they were all amazed. I figured i'd be taking her to the emergency room for some stitches, but she never missed a beat, she just picked the thing up and proceeded to shoot, like it was no big deal. afterwards, I watched her closely, to see if she was rotating the hinge with her hand, thinking she's got to be, but, she was doing it as correctly as someone could possibly do it.
that's what learning to shoot with proper back tension right from the start, can do......it puts your "shooting brains", in the right attitude. 
it was a real good demonstration, that if you learn correctly, you will have the potential to do good in archery.


----------

